# weber grill- new model?



## carlo olivares (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi guys, i know my post is probably misplaced but i am hoping someone can help me out.

I am looking to buy a 22in weber kettle grill online (and have it shipped to me), i have narrowed it down to either the original kettle 22 or the original kettle 22 premium. These are the model names found in the weber website. However when i checked amazon.com, they have a weber 22 one touch, and a 22 premium. 

i was wondering if the one touch is maybe an older model thats been phased out? Since im buying, id like to get the newer model.

Would anyone know? Thanks


----------



## timberjet (Mar 25, 2015)

if you go with the performer you get all of that. I got one a year ago and it has all the features of everything you mentioned and so much more.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 25, 2015)

Make sure it is a one touch gold. Performers are always one touch gold. If you can get that in the area you are looking to get it shipped to you will get more for your money and everything to smoke, BBQ and grill.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 25, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Make sure it is a one touch gold. Performers are always one touch gold. If you can get that in the area you are looking to get it shipped to you will get more for your money and everything to smoke, BBQ and grill.















webers.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Feb 15, 2015


















sb pf.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Feb 1, 2015


















cb4.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Dec 24, 2014


----------



## timberjet (Mar 25, 2015)

baskets.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Nov 30, 2014






You get these baskets with the performer too and they kick ass.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 25, 2015)

Carlo Olivares said:


> Hi guys, i know my post is probably misplaced but i am hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> I am looking to buy a 22in weber kettle grill online (and have it shipped to me), i have narrowed it down to either the original kettle 22 or the original kettle 22 premium. These are the model names found in the weber website. However when i checked amazon.com, they have a weber 22 one touch, and a 22 premium.
> 
> ...


"One Touch" is the name of the cleaning system.  There's 3 fins in the grill with a handle underneath.  Move the handle back and forth and the ash falls out through 3 slits in the bottom.

Weber changed the names of the grills this year.   Previously, there was the One Touch Silver which is now the "Original Kettle" and the One Touch Gold which is now the Original Kettle Premium. 

The Silver/Original Kettle had the one touch system and the ash catcher was a round disc that hung between the legs under the grill.    The One Touch Gold/Original Kettle Premium has a removable ash catching canister.  The Premium also has a steel plated hinged grate as well as a thermometer mounted to the lid.


----------



## carlo olivares (Mar 25, 2015)

Demosthenes9 said:


> "One Touch" is the name of the cleaning system.  There's 3 fins in the grill with a handle underneath.  Move the handle back and forth and the ash falls out through 3 slits in the bottom.
> 
> Weber changed the names of the grills this year.   Previously, there was the One Touch Silver which is now the "Original Kettle" and the One Touch Gold which is now the Original Kettle Premium.
> 
> The Silver/Original Kettle had the one touch system and the ash catcher was a round disc that hung between the legs under the grill.    The One Touch Gold/Original Kettle Premium has a removable ash catching canister.  The Premium also has a steel plated hinged grate as well as a thermometer mounted to the lid.


Thank you Demosthenes9 and Timberjet. This clears it up.

They sell the performer here in our version of Costco -- for a whooping: 600 USD. The One Touch / Original Kettle 18 inch sells for about 400 USD..Way, way overpriced.

It is cheaper to buy it on Amazon and have it shipped via sea.

Ill take a look at the grills again before I buy, but I am pretty set on a 22 inch Weber.


----------



## papadon (Mar 28, 2015)

Good choice with the Weber 22.5". Some differences between the Orginal Kettle (it used to be called Silver) and the Original Premium Kettle(it used to be called Gold) is the charcoal grate in the silver is concave and the gold is flat. It's harder to hold the charcoal to one side on the silver for smokes but it can be done with the help of foil. The silver has the one touch ash clean out as well but it doesn't have the ash catching bowl at the bottom like the gold model. The gold models come with the charcoal baskets for two zone cooking like Timberjet showed. I grew up with the silver "plain Orginal" models. Here in Illinois these models are $99.00 verses $149.00 for the Gold. I have to say that all the Original models have a slight wobble because of only three legs. This gets worse as they get older. The Performer series are much more steady plus like Timberjet pointed out you get the extras of the Premium (Gold) models and a conveinent table attached. 
For the price of the Performer you could get the 26" though. 
Great customer service; The 26" Gold I purchased last year had bad welds on the bowl where the legs are attached and they failed last week on 03/22/15. The lid was dented as well. On 3/23 I called Weber and on 3/24 I received a new lid and bowl, free of charge.













image.jpg



__ papadon
__ Mar 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ papadon
__ Mar 28, 2015






The following picture is after I put the new lid and bowl together. Back in action for a re-seasoning with smoked sausage and double smoked bacon on 3/26.













image.jpg



__ papadon
__ Mar 28, 2015






Register your grill with Weber customer service as soon as you receive it. Any issues with parts and they will send you out new parts, no questions asked.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 28, 2015)

PapaDon said:


> Good choice with the Weber 22.5". Some differences between the Orginal Kettle (it used to be called Silver) and the Original Premium Kettle(it used to be called Gold) is the charcoal grate in the silver is concave and the gold is flat. It's harder to hold the charcoal to one side on the silver for smokes but it can be done with the help of foil. The silver has the one touch ash clean out as well but it doesn't have the ash catching bowl at the bottom like the gold model. The gold models come with the charcoal baskets for two zone cooking like Timberjet showed. I grew up with the silver "plain Orginal" models. Here in Illinois these models are $99.00 verses $149.00 for the Gold. I have to say that all the Original models have a slight wobble because of only three legs. This gets worse as they get older. The Performer series are much more steady plus like Timberjet pointed out you get the extras of the Premium (Gold) models and a conveinent table attached.
> For the price of the Performer you could get the 26" though.
> Great customer service; The 26" Gold I purchased last year had bad welds on the bowl where the legs are attached and they failed last week on 03/22/15. The lid was dented as well. On 3/23 I called Weber and on 3/24 I received a new lid and bowl, free of charge.
> 
> ...


If you check out the virtual weber bullet site there is a guy who built the performer style side table out of pallet wood and it is really neat. Just an idea. I hate seeing those suckers sprawled out like that. The wind is blowing 50 mph here today and I'm glad for my performer's stability. I just love it in every way possible. I'm wondering if that performer he looked at had the unnecessary gas starter thing. That might be why it is so much more. maybe.


----------



## carlo olivares (Mar 29, 2015)

timberjet said:


> baskets.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked the website and found them on the 22 inch master touch. Seems pretty similar to the 22 inch premium except for these baskets, and a different type of hinged grate.


PapaDon said:


> Good choice with the Weber 22.5". Some differences between the Orginal Kettle (it used to be called Silver) and the Original Premium Kettle(it used to be called Gold) is the charcoal grate in the silver is concave and the gold is flat. It's harder to hold the charcoal to one side on the silver for smokes but it can be done with the help of foil. The silver has the one touch ash clean out as well but it doesn't have the ash catching bowl at the bottom like the gold model. The gold models come with the charcoal baskets for two zone cooking like Timberjet showed. I grew up with the silver "plain Orginal" models. Here in Illinois these models are $99.00 verses $149.00 for the Gold. I have to say that all the Original models have a slight wobble because of only three legs. This gets worse as they get older. The Performer series are much more steady plus like Timberjet pointed out you get the extras of the Premium (Gold) models and a conveinent table attached.
> For the price of the Performer you could get the 26" though.
> Great customer service; The 26" Gold I purchased last year had bad welds on the bowl where the legs are attached and they failed last week on 03/22/15. The lid was dented as well. On 3/23 I called Weber and on 3/24 I received a new lid and bowl, free of charge.
> 
> ...


Hey Thank you!!


----------

